# Paph delenatii album versus albinum



## Drorchid (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a quick question.

We got one of our album delenatii's awarded. Should the correct term be Paph. delenatii album, or Paph. delenatii albinum? I have seen both terms used.

If anyone knows please let me know.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## lienluu (Mar 7, 2007)

Paph. delenatii f. albinum Braem


----------



## ORG (Mar 7, 2007)

That's correct.
Guido described this form under this name.
album is only a tradename.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Roth (Mar 7, 2007)

Not quite correct, the delenatii fma. albinum used as a type specimen was slightly pinkish, therefore the delenatii fma. albinum is not an albino, but a semialbino. It can be seen on the original picture used to describe this form, regardless of the diagnosis.


----------



## cdub (Mar 8, 2007)

so what you're saying is that the official description of the truely albino form is up for grabs!? oke: 

I call dibbs on this one!!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 8, 2007)

Sanderianum said:


> Not quite correct, the delenatii fma. albinum used as a type specimen was slightly pinkish, therefore the delenatii fma. albinum is not an albino, but a semialbino. It can be seen on the original picture used to describe this form, regardless of the diagnosis.



Now I am confused. This is a picture of the awarded Paph. delenatii:







This is a close up of the flower:






Obviously there are no red pigments at all in the flower. So would it be incorrect to name it Paph. delenatii albinum? and if this is incorrect what should I call it?

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2007)

Send it to me.


----------



## ORG (Mar 8, 2007)

Dear Sanderianum,
in the original description of the forma albinum in 'Genus Paphiopedilum' Vol 1 on page 73; 1998 no picture was published by Braem.
But in the latin and english description was written:
"The variety of _Paphiopedilum delenatii _differs from the typical form by the lack of any red pigmentation."
Where did you get your information, that it was not a true white form without red colour?
I can agree with you when you would write about his description of the albine form of micranthum. Here he showed in the same book a pale type and not a true albino.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## gonewild (Mar 8, 2007)

Robert,
Is your clone a form as found in nature or is it a product of selective breeding?


----------



## quietaustralian (Sep 3, 2011)

What was the outcome. Are white delenatii, album or albinum?

Regards, Mick


----------



## ORG (Sep 3, 2011)

The official name for the white form of delenatii without any red or pink is
Paph. delenatii forma albinum.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## quietaustralian (Sep 3, 2011)

ORG said:


> The official name for the white form of delenatii without any red or pink is
> Paph. delenatii forma albinum.
> 
> Best greetings
> ...



Thanks Olaf,

This is an old thread and based on Xavier's comment, I thought there may have been some changes since it was first posted. I must admit that I have been calling these album for some years but I'm happy to be corrected.

Regards and thanks, Mick


----------

